# Hawaii mulls early DTV switch to protect birds



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

According to Multichannel News, Hawaii's talking about moving up its digital transition to Jan. 15 because dark-rumped petrels nest near analog towers. The Department of Defense is pushing the stations to dismantle the analog towers "immediately" after the switch, but February is the sea-living birds' nesting month, so US Fish and Wildlife is against doing that at the scheduled Feb. 17 date.

The ABC affiliate's manager says that if they don't take down the towers in January, they'd have to wait another year, which the DoD doesn't like.

Full details: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6603684.html?desc=topstory


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

All the Hawaii stations have been given the go on ending analog early. 
The stations will pull the plug on Thursday Jan. 15, 2009 at 12pm.

http://www.starbulletin.com/business/20081015_Hawaii_first_state_to_make_DTV_switch.html


----------

